# Datei auslesen



## K-Man (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo
Ich möchte eine Datei, die auf dem Server liegt, auslesen. Es ist nur eine ganz normale Textdatei. Mit JavaScript geht das ja anscheinend nicht, da JavaScript auf dem Client ausgeführt wird.
Wie kann ich erreichen, dass zB eine Textdatei ausgelesen wird und deren Inhalt in einem Formular angezeigt wird?
Geht das mit HTML? Brauch ich dazu php?

Danke


----------



## thomasbilgram (13. Jan 2007)

Das Einbinden einer Textdatei ist in PHP recht einfach, es genügt die Funktion include:

```
<?php
include("textdatei.txt");
?>
```
Bei HTML wird es schwieriger, man könnte es z.B. mit einem iframe-Tag realisieren:

```
<iframe src="textdatei.txt"></iframe>
```
Allerdings kann man auf diese Weise die Textdatei lediglich anzeigen lassen. Soll der Text im Formular verwendet werden, kommt man um serverseitiges Scripting nicht herum.


----------



## K-Man (13. Jan 2007)

Danke für den Tipp. Werd die Sache jetzt aber mit Perl machen. Die Seite verwendet eh schon ein paar Perlskripte.
Der Nachteil bei Javascript ist halt, dass es nicht bei jedem klappt (Javaskript deaktiviert)...
Aber trotzdem nochmals danke. Werd mir das mit der Datei auf alle Fälle merken...


----------

